# Favourite cartoons, favourites/suggestions



## FAST6191 (Jun 8, 2008)

Courtesy of a conversation in the pub today, a bitter disappointment when I last tangled with free to air US TV last year and seen as I now have enough TV shows and films to sort me for a few months I though I would try and add some cartoons to the pile and hopefully foster a bit of discussion.

Note that there are several existing threads on anime and while a good anime is appreciated I was hoping for some western cartoons. Fantasy (swords and sorcery/medieval/viking sort of thing) is what I am really after but anything as I will hopefully demonstrate shortly is OK by me. I am not after anything aimed explicitly at kids either although a good cartoon is appreciated regardless.

I would appreciate it if people would say how difficult it is to get ahold of the cartoon (DVD + everything, VHS only, readily available otherwise or do I have to venture into fan forums and learn the secret handshake before a late night and exchange of brown bagged items/cash.

A lot of the stuff from the last 7 odd years has flown over my head which probably makes the paragraph above fall at the first hurdle but hey.

Onto the list and in order that I remember them as I am typing.

*Sharky and George* ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRdCoXI6Hq8...feature=related )
I saw the English dub on normal UK TV (probably channel 4) whenever it appeared on it. It dealt with a duo of crime fighting fish in a underwater take of a 1930's prohibition type US city.
Apparently only released on VHS  in the late 90's (and consequently very rare) although there is a petition
http://www.classickidstv.co.uk/wiki/Sharky_and_George

*Trapdoor*
Clay animation about a servent to a dark creature of some form
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oe2vpM_eJRw
DVDs available in R2 (not sure about other regions) for next to nothing (at least on amazon).

*Avatar the last airbender.*
3 series (called "books" if you look it up), 6 shows left to air (and should do before the end of the summer)
Fan site (in my mind better than the official one) http://avatarspirit.net/
Follows a young martial arts type as he attempts to restore peace to the world.
DVDs, TV, internet should all be able to drag stuff up for you.

*Starship troopers: the series/ Roughnecks: Starship Troopers Chronicles.*
Based somewhere between the films and the books.
DVDs released as short films (condensed from the shows and out of broadcast order) and alas never actually finished
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0190198/
Follows a squad of said troopers going by the title Roughnecks and more specifically the exploits of Johnny Rico normally from the perspective of the cameraman attached to the unit. I would have gone for a darker tone but it is still damn good.
For a fan of the films I did not care much for the first film (I watched it after the series) but liked the second. The book was fairly good sci-fi in my opinion although as is often the case somewhat eclipsed by later works and I quite liked the RTS game.

*Metalocalypse*. Follows the events of a sort of parallel world where a death metal band (dethklok) is the "greatest cultural force". Series 1 is finished and on DVD while series 2 is currently on mid series break (back this evening if I am not mistaken: http://www.pogdesign.co.uk/cat/ )

*UBOS:* short for ultimate book of spells although usually just called ubos. Laugh at me if you will but I like it, set in a school for witches and wizards and details the exploits of a three students attempting to fight a banished wizard.
I see it occasionally on POP in the UK (one of the channels which seems to exist solely on older cartoons: original transformers up really which is OK by me) but nothing about a DVD can be dragged up in a quick search

*Dexter's lab.* A boy genius has a lab and the show follows his experiments, his competition with his rival(s) and other stuff closely tied to it. (Also spawned a great GBA chess game)
Ironically only an R4 DVD release exists of the first series, the second is supposedly to appear in about a month.

*Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy*/Grim and Evil during pilot. Features a rastafarian grim reaper, need I saw more?. None the less the grim reaper is tricked into being slaves for two kids and it follows their adventures. The main reason I like it I figuire is because of the frequent swipes at life in general (a popular theme among TV shows, films, books..... I utilise).
First series DVD hit around September last year and a few other shows/films have also appeared.

*Transformers:* I am mainly talking about the original series set in more or less the same universe as the film (with the film pretty much finishing the series). Leaving aside a diatribe I have been wanting to write on how the live action film last year may have been the worst thing mankind has made in the "if an alien came down..." scenario since [insert name of choice in the porn film world] the original series was not bad (although pales like most things compared to the Transformers: The movie.) All manner of DVDs and rips are available, try and find the broadcast versions if possible as the DVDs are missing scenes and such. I see the odd episode on POP in the UK too.

I will leave some for everyone else to fill in but rocko's modern life, ren and stimpy, rex the runt, stressed eric, Family Guy, American Dad, Xmen (original although evolution was not bad either), most Marvel cartoons, a lot of DC comics cartoons also feature in such a list.

Also I have to work it in but Minnie the Moocher:
http://cinemaniacal.com/video/betty-boop-minnie-the-moocher


----------



## cosmo2389 (Jun 8, 2008)

Yay!

My favs:

Chowder: The best new series that I have seen in a long time, currently not available on DVD but will be soon (If you look hard enough you can find the episodes for download both legally and by other means). New episodes air on Cartoon Network Thursdays at 8 PM.

Pinky & the Brain/Animaniacs: Watch them both a lot as a kid, they were great then and still great now! They were release on R1 DVD last year and the year before.

Batman The Animated Series: I'm referring to the one that aired around 1994/1995 in the US. Best animated Batman series in my opinion. R1 DVDs were released a couple years ago, may be hard to find...

Let's see... You mentioned TGAoB&M (I absolutely love that show!) and Dexter's Lab (which is great too!)...

Oh yeah!

Rugrats: Great show, I have seen every episode so many times that you probably won't believe it...! This show is great because their are plenty of subtle jokes that go over children's heads, but are extremely funny to older people (I used to watch it as a kid and watching it now I notice many things that I missed then). No DVD releases (aside from spinoffs), but using the internet some episodes are available. Also occasionally airs on NicktoonsTV.

Invader Zim: Another of my favorites, this show is just so... Well I can't really explain, but it is the most hilariously brutal cartoon that I have ever seen, it goes along well with TGAoB&M. Quite demented and quirky none the less! There have been various box sets of the complete series released.

And though you said that anime is not really what you are looking for, I'll list some of my favorites...
Azumanga Daioh (Great Series, I absolutely love both the anime and manga.), Samurai Champloo (Better than Cowboy Bebop and funnier as well!), Burst Angel (One of the best Girls with Guns anime I have ever seen!), Sailor Moon (My favorite series, it's what got me obsessed and I just love it!), and though I could go on and on I'll suggest just one more, The Melancholy of Haruhi Suzumiya (Because it's just great and I can't really explain why...).

So there you go, I hope that I helped!


----------



## pikirika (Jun 8, 2008)

Beetlejuice, I would like to have it in DVD, unfortunately it's not published here.


----------



## Dack (Jun 8, 2008)

One I always loved was 'samurai pizza cats' - available on a long deleted VHS (which is in my garage loft) and recently out on DVD series 1 box set.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samurai_Pizza_Cats

Basic premis - Samurai cats in little tokyo that make pizza deliveries and fight big invaders and have a cross dressing arch-nemesis. Original Japanese series was translated into English by people who had never seen the scripts of the original and so turned it into a parody of itself while keeping the Japanese references.

Was shown on one of the ITV Saturday morning shows in the 1990s.

Oh just found the youtube of the intro....

http://youtube.com/watch?v=bXiJYcK4-GU


----------



## Psyfira (Jun 8, 2008)

Can't think of any recent swords and sorcery stuff off the top of my head. "Storm Hawks" looks quite good,  I've only seen one or two of them so I can't really explain what it's about beyond some fantasy/sci-fi/futuristic/airship/resistance fighter thing. I also rather like "Ben 10"; kid finds a wristwatch that enables him to morph into one of 10 aliens stored inside it. Cue all sorts of nasties swarming around trying to get hold of it, amongst other villain-worthy deeds, yeah you get the point. I know it's supposed to be a kiddies cartoon but aren't they all? Both of those are currently airing on Cartoon Network, although I know it can be a pain in the arse trying to keep track of and follow seasons on the kids channels over here it might be a good way to catch one or two to see what you think.

"Ying Yang Yo" on Jetix is good for a laugh, I'm not sure if kung-fu humour is quite what you had in mind but it's pretty damn funny.

And I love Avatar, working through it on DVD (just finished book 1) but you already mentioned that


----------



## Trulen (Jun 8, 2008)

Megas XLR.

The hero guy (Coop) is *fat*. 
And he's *freakin' awesome*.

His friend (Jamie) is a *punk*.
He *has his good moments*.

There's a tag-along girl (Kiva) *from space*.
She's *got red hair*.



Did I mention the

Giant Freakin' Butt-Kicking Robot With Video-Game Related Layouts?


----------



## distorted.freque (Jun 8, 2008)

The only cartoon I could think of mentioning has already been mentioned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have the three DVDs for season 3 and a copy of seasons 1 and 2. XD Avatar the Last Airbender FTW!

*goes off to change avatar*


----------



## Jack-Of-Trades (Jun 8, 2008)

Fav American cartoons

Chowder (Freaking owns and is funny as hell)
Avatar and thats about it

Jpn Anime favs are
Case Closed
Ruroni Kenshin
Death note
Bleach


----------



## sfunk (Jun 9, 2008)

On your suggestion I watched the first few episodes of Avatar. I have to say it is not so bad. I'll probably end up watching the rest of it. Right after I finish working myself through Fraiser (I'm only on season two of eleven...).

As for my favourite American cartoons, asides from some stuff listed here already I have to say that I really enjoy Fairly Oddparents. I don't know why but the humour really hits with me, I guess it's because it has that whole adult humour hidden in child humour thing going on.
Danny Phantom, also by Butch Hartman, is also very good, although it's not as funny as Fairly Oddparents. I've also recently watched and enjoyed the X-Men and Spiderman animated series produced in the 90s as well as the aforementioned Batman series. That's all I can think of right now.


----------



## xcalibur (Jun 9, 2008)

Sam and Max
The tick
Freakazoid
Reboot
Cartoon Networks cartoon cartoons (courage the cowardly dog, dexters lab, kids next door, jonny bravo, cow and chicken etc)
Nicktoons( fairly odd parents, dave the barbarian, rocket power, *SPONGEBOB SQUAREPANTS*)
samurai jack
xiaolin showdown
mucha lucha
teen titans

I can't believe no one mentioned spongebob!
Also, the old marvel comics cartoons were great. Batman, superman, xmen,  batman of the future, spiderman unlimited.


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

Trulen said:
			
		

> Megas XLR.


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Jun 9, 2008)

Avatar is so good I am promoting it from cartoon to anime 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yeah you can likely tell, I think cartoons in general suck ass.

But recently I encountered a show called Ben 10 thanks to a friend's kids actually 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They had it on at their place for their kids, and comically everyone has not minded watching it while we wait till after the kids go to bed and we can get one with our rolegaming. It's nothing special, it's just interesting enough I guess.


----------



## GizmoDuck (Jun 9, 2008)

I was a Nickelodeon kid growing up...

Doug
- I loved this show.  It was something I could relate to as I was growing up.  The show is pretty funny with some of the best named characters.  Race Canyon? Smash Adams? The Waffle Stomper? Principle Butt Satvich?

Hey Arnold! 
- I saw your face and WOW!

Ren and Stimpy
- Just simple fun, gross humor.  Also, Billy West!  You can't show these stuff on Nick anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rocko's Modern Life
- Same as Ren and Stimpy

Invader Zim
- Great characters, and loved the dark humor.  It was a shame that Nick gave the show a lousy time-slot, which lead to the show's cancellation.

Spongebob Squarepants
- The old seasons were the best.  The new episodes sorta stink.

And of course, my all time favorite cartoon (not a Nicktoon): Futurama!


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jun 9, 2008)

I miss watching massive amounts of cartoon network, despite the fact that I never got the channel...

Dexter's Lab
PowerPuff Girls
Johnny Bravo
I Am Weasel
Sheep in the Big City

And then there are those Canadian shows...

Yvon of The Yukon
Mona The Vampire
Monster By Mistake
Jacob Two-Two
Radio Active
Are You Afraid of the Dark?
Flying Rhino Junior High
Freaky Stories

And then there was one show I vaguely remember called "Rocco's Modern Life", about a Kangaroo type-thing living life...  The show was so surreal, but I loved it...

Wiki'd it. Made by Joe Murray.  He more recently made a show called Camp Lazlo.
Whoo!  It airs in Canada!  I'll watch it in the future.

EDIT:  MOAR!

Braceface
What About Mimi?
2 Stupid Dogs
The Adventures of Tintin
Animaniacs
Pinky and The Brain
Cybersix
Ren & Stimpy
What's With Andy?


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Jun 9, 2008)

-Megas XLR,
-Avatar:Last airbender, currently waiting for the new ep of Avatar.
-Johnny bravo

Those three are about it.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jun 9, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> I miss watching massive amounts of cartoon network, despite the fact that I never got the channel...
> 
> Dexter's Lab
> PowerPuff Girls
> ...


You sir, disappoint me for not liking Freakazoid even after you added Animaniacs and Pinky and the Brain =/

X-Men (90's version, lol)
Freakazoid
Animaniacs
Pinky and the Brain
Batman (the award winning one)
Gargoyles
Tiny Toons
Transformers(G1)
The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy  (although, some of it seems to go to a waste =/)
Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends
2 Stupid Dogs
Reboot
War Planets
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (old one)
Men In Black
The Mummy
Duel Masters (for the lulz, and it's not considered anime)
Fairly Odd Parents
Spongebob Squarepants
Hey Arnold!
Recess
Jackie Chan Adventures


I've heard good things about Jem so I'll probably get into it soon. And there's probably tons of other shows I'm not remembering right now T_T


----------



## Upperleft (Jun 9, 2008)

Johnny Bravo
Dexter's Lab
i freaking love CN


----------



## drizzt8886 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ren and Stimpy - I have all the dvd's
reboot - wish I had the dvd's
Invader zim - funny as hell...              *LIES!!!*
Angry Beavers - nobody remembers it for some reason
TMNT - watched it when I was little
The Hobbit - not a series but an old movie cant remember what year it was made though
I am Weasel - I R BABOON

And a few others I can't remember


----------



## Agjsdfd (Jun 9, 2008)

Justice League - Quite interesting, with all these mix characters.
Avatar - I love it, interesting story.

Well thats about it, I dont really watch cartoons(except animes).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jun 9, 2008)

Some nice discussion here although it looks like I shall have to punish myself for omitting Earthworm Jim. Probably after I watch my recently acquired xmen (90's version) though.


----------



## Urza (Jun 9, 2008)

Surprised no one has mentioned _Venture Bros_.

Its also quite readily available online.


----------



## 1NOOB (Jun 9, 2008)

GizmoDuck said:
			
		

> I was a Nickelodeon kid growing up...
> 
> Doug
> - I loved this show.  It was something I could relate to as I was growing up.  The show is pretty funny with some of the best named characters.  Race Canyon? Smash Adams? The Waffle Stomper? Principle Butt Satvich?
> ...




exactlly the same for me


----------



## gov78 (Jun 9, 2008)

Ren and Stimpy - Classic, but watching it know makes me think of how messed up it was lol 
Invader zim - Good times loved Grr
Angry Beavers - i remeber it funny stuff
CatDog - lol conjoint catdog ftw
Aaahh!!! Real Monsters - monster turned in to comady
Rocko's Modern Life - cows,wolfs and a kangaroo .... dont ask just watch


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 9, 2008)

Adult Swim stuff is good.. Harvey Birdman, Aquateen, Sea Lab, Venture Bros.. 

I used to watch a lot of cartoons when I had Cartoon Network and Nickelodean at home.. my favorites those days were Cow and Chicken, Rocko's Modern Life, Pinky & The Brain, Freakazoid, 2 Stupid Dogs, Sheep in the Big City, Ren & Stimpy and SpongeBob.

Also, I found out that you can find a lot of classic cartoons on Youtube (from the 30's and 40's), a lot of them are public domain today, search for stuff made by Tex Avery, that guy was a genius..


----------



## Monkee3000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Dangermouse.


----------



## Diablo1123 (Nov 27, 2009)

One and only:
SpongeBob Squarepants.


----------



## Raika (Nov 27, 2009)

I agree with SpongeBob Squarepants...
It never fails to make me lol.


----------



## toguro_max (Nov 27, 2009)

I really like cartoons and animes, but I have a complaint on cartoons: Whenever they are good and / or being sucessfull, they are cancelled >-/

Since there were a lot of entries already, I'll try not to mention anything that was already mentioned.

*Roswell Conspiracies: Aliens, Myths and Legends* -> It was a pity it had never a continuation, but it was really cool, stating that Vampires and Werewolves were aliens and such. DVDs are difficult to find, and I don't believe the entire series were released.

*Batman Beyond* -> Some hate it, some love it. It's a somewhat alternative future of batman, when Bruce Wayne is retired and pass on the Batman legacy to Terry McGinnis. All three seasons and the Movie released on DVD.

*The Zeta Project* -> Another series that never had a proper ending (sigh...). It's the story of a cyborg that was built to be an assassin, but when it realises the killing was, hmm, "no good", it tries to prove it is not harmfull. It's a somewhat spin-off of Batman Beyond. First season is avaliable on DVD, but I don't know about the second one.

*Pole Position* -> Its an really old and, hmm, "non-sense" cartoon, but I like it. Three teenagers fight crime using special cars. The series theme is really catchy. Complete series avaliable on DVD.

*Dungeons & Dragons* -> Why the hell no one mentioned this? Die you all! Seriously, great serie, but also without a proper ending... Every episode (minus the last one, Requiem, never aired / produced) avaliable on DVD.

*Phineas and Ferb* -> Yeah, it's a new on, but really cool IMHO. Two brothers decides each day of their vacations that they will do something completely different. Some episodes avaliable on DVD.

There are a lot more, but I'll stop here, and will not mention any anime, there are other topics for it.

Just for the record, these are some of the series that was already recommended that I give an 1+:
Avatar: The Last Airbender (or The Legend of Aang for EU)
Men in Black
Transformers Generation 1
Doug
Fairly OddParents
Tiny Toons
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles (the 80's show)

_[Edit]_: Added avaliability infos.


----------



## Jei (Nov 27, 2009)

Swat Kats and TMNT (the old cartoon, not the new one) will always have a warm place on my heart 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I really like the Megaman cartoon too, although really silly, I cant help to be a Megaman fan - really wish they would bring the DVDs over here.


----------



## Jan1tor (Nov 28, 2009)

Venture Brothers on Cartoon network is GREAT! I like Brock Samson and Morpheus the best.
Another one when it was on was Invader Zim!
And for Anime my favorite is Probably Cowboy Bebop. I did like the first season of Tenchi till they screwed it up.


----------



## DozerGuy (Nov 28, 2009)

Looney Tunes
Wacky Races
Scooby-Doo
SpongeBob


----------



## Sceptile95 (Dec 1, 2009)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> I miss watching massive amounts of cartoon network, despite the fact that I never got the channel...
> 
> Dexter's Lab
> PowerPuff Girls
> ...


Yeah and you forgot that canadian gameshow.... UH OH!


----------

